# Can resale points be deposited into II?



## TJALB (Aug 2, 2014)

Just read a post that said resale points "Can not" be traded with II. Is that true?

Thanks!


----------



## kalima (Aug 2, 2014)

*welll depends who you ask..*



TJALB said:


> Just read a post that said resale points "Can not" be traded with II. Is that true?
> 
> Thanks!



You have to buy your own separate II account to do that is what we have been told...mind you there are different answers everytime someone seems to ask them...BUT I am a member of the Diamond Members Facebook site and we have it from one of the peeps in charge at Diamond that you can do it..you should join if you aren't a member already as it is run just by members and not controlled by Diamond


----------



## TJALB (Aug 2, 2014)

*Diamond Members Facebook*

I think I just made a request with Facebook to join the Diamond Members group.  I'm not a big Facebook user but would like to join that forum. Do I have to wait for someone to accept my request because it's a closed group? Again, I'm not all that familiar with Facebook.


----------



## kalima (Aug 2, 2014)

*Closed FB page*

its a closed FB page so just ask to be added and you will be as soon as a moderator sees it...read the pinned post at the top of the FB page and then click on the Files tab and have a good read


----------



## johnrsrq (Aug 2, 2014)

kalima said:


> You have to buy your own separate II account to do that is what we have been told...mind you there are different answers everytime someone seems to ask them...BUT I am a member of the Diamond Members Facebook site and we have it from one of the peeps in charge at Diamond that you can do it..you should join if you aren't a member already as it is run just by members and not controlled by Diamond



Not quite sure this can be done. While you definitely could open a II account separately, the withdrawal of DRI points from a "regional" account (resale/dirty point account) to execute an II exchange is performed by the DRI desk at DRI. I think that desk is possibly a club benefit. (I could be wrong). If it is a club benefit, then it can not allow resale points for an II exchange.

Now, if II could withdrawal from DRI directly, then this may well be possible.
When an exchange is matched or confirmed, the next process is the company confirming you have enough points and executing a withdrawal from that account. I do not think that this is set up and DRI controls the privacy of the account(s).

more to follow .... when I get clarification. I have read the sharing in the FB group but I'm not convinced.


----------



## TJALB (Aug 2, 2014)

*Can an owner transfer points?*

The person I'm purchasing from, has included in the sale to me, the 2014 points he's already paid the maintenance fee on.  Is there a way that I can actually get the points or are they out the window?  From previous posts, it sounds questionable as to whether or not the points can be deposited into II for me.  Does anyone have any ideas on how I might be able to obtain the points.  The seller isn't going to use them or do anything with them. Their going to end up expiring if I can't utilize them in some way.  Hate to see that happen. Thanks again for everyone's help!


----------



## TJALB (Aug 2, 2014)

*Thanks "johnstsrq"*

Thank you Johnsrsrq for checking into this for me.  I will be on the lookout for your post.

Very much appreciated!


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 3, 2014)

What I believe is true is that DRI points are used directly by DRI to pay for II exchanges. There is no way to transfer points into II to be used at a different time. They stay in DRI till you use them in II.


----------



## johnrsrq (Aug 3, 2014)

Bill4728 said:


> What I believe is true is that DRI points are used directly by DRI to pay for II exchanges. There is no way to transfer points into II to be used at a different time. They stay in DRI till you use them in II.



and the corporate II DRI that comes with DRI plan does not allow resale points to be withdrawn for II. Those points are only usable in that collection and the affiliates that pop up in the search for the regional account and collection.

So, therefore, the op, is not  going to be able to use those points in II unless there is a way to open a separate II account, an individual account, and II is allowed to pull points from DRI.  So, I'm very cautious to tell someone that something can be done while their thinking of buying something and then finding out that it can not be done.

If it can, the DRI  resale points should be selling for much more than $0 in my opinion.


----------



## kalima (Aug 4, 2014)

what I read somewhere recently is that you have to open a separate II account BUT you book a week through DRI with your points....and then you actually deposit the week that you have booked into II...


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 5, 2014)

kalima said:


> what I read somewhere recently is that you have to open a separate II account BUT you book a week through DRI with your points....and then you actually deposit the week that you have booked into II...


That was true for me in 2013  but that has changed. Now I can not make a reservation and deposit that week into II. I use my own II account and the resort is called Grand Vacation Club (as in Monarch Grand Vacation Club) then search for exchanges. When I find an exchange I want, the II website tells me how many DRI points the exchange will cost me and if I go ahead, the DRI points are taken from DRI and used for the exchange.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 5, 2014)

I still think the OP needs to find someone who only owns in one of the traditional dri collections and does not own any other dri points or club membersHip and find out How and If they can deposut and use ii.  Sometimes when other properties aré assimilated they have different rules so unless purchasing those type of points, I dont think he should assume the other collections automatically work the same way.

typing on phones stinks.


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 6, 2014)

*2014 Points*

As of now, if you talk with DRI, depending on with whom you talk, you may get a different answer. However, as of now I have consistently been given the information that resale points do NOT have access to Interval International if you are in the US Collection.  We have had a great debate on this on the DRI Members Forum on Facebook.  

Apparently in the European Collection, they have access to Interval International.  That may be part of the problem being communicated. There are some subtle differences from collection to collection. 

The points from 2014 may not carry over to the new owner in the transition. The 2014 points will still belong to the original owner. What the new buyer will need to do is have the original owner make reservations for him/her so that they can access those points.  Owner services explained this to me last year.  

Remember, if you buy resale all you are buying is access to resorts in the collection from which those points belong.  Know also you will need to pay to belong to the Club in order to have any other benefits. I would also inquire as to which resorts you will have access to within the collection. Because there are some resorts within a collection that are affiliates that you will have access to and others that are affiliates that you may not have access to within the collection. Get everything in writing prior to signing so you know with what you're dealing. 

I would also get in writing if you have the 13 month home collection advantage to make your reservations and if you are able to save your points from one year to the next.  There have been conflicting messages on that as well.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 6, 2014)

I wonder if a work around would be to book a week using the trust points, then deposit that week with an exchange company? Or has DRI closed that door by cancelling those reservations?

At any rate owning trust points is a non-starter for me as they gut the value in them if you need to resell them, making it that much more difficult to get rid of them when the time comes. 

Not that there's a lot of value in deeded weeks but, at least when it comes time to transfer them, the new owners have the option to exchange their week using an exchange company.


----------



## isilwath (Sep 20, 2014)

*What about Trading Places?*

What about Trading Places? If you bought DRI on resale & booked a week at a resort that's available to you, could you then deposit that week with Trading Places and trade out that way?


----------



## TheWizz (Sep 22, 2014)

I have DRI resale weeks converted to The Club Points (about 5+ yrs ago) and I have access to Interval via my DRI points and have traded with them several times.  Perhaps I'm grandfathered into this via the old method of getting into The Club.


----------



## gjw007 (Sep 23, 2014)

If you are in the club, you have access to II but the question is what if you are not in the club, can you use II?  The answers do seem to very depending who you talk to.


----------



## johnrsrq (Sep 23, 2014)

TheWizz said:


> I have DRI resale weeks converted to The Club Points (about 5+ yrs ago) and I have access to Interval via my DRI points and have traded with them several times.  Perhaps I'm grandfathered into this via the old method of getting into The Club.



 I think the issue brought up is IF you or anyone else for that matter bought "resale" points could they use them for II purposes? My understanding is no.

Now, booking a week at the collection and trading it via an outside exchange company, could be squashed by DRI if they see fit- imo..    via commercial purposes clause- I guess.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 23, 2014)

csalter2 said:


> As of now, if you talk with DRI, depending on with whom you talk, you may get a different answer. However, as of now I have consistently been given the information that resale points do NOT have access to Interval International if you are in the US Collection.  We have had a great debate on this on the DRI Members Forum on Facebook.
> 
> Apparently in the European Collection, they have access to Interval International.  That may be part of the problem being communicated. There are some subtle differences from collection to collection.


  Resale DRI points from the monarch grand collection do have access to II. I confirmed this with DRI a couple weeks ago.



> The points from 2014 may not carry over to the new owner in the transition. The 2014 points will still belong to the original owner. What the new buyer will need to do is have the original owner make reservations for him/her so that they can access those points.  Owner services explained this to me last year.


Also DRI confirmed that upon sale all current points in DRI are lost. The seller can not keep them (or DRI reservations made with them). This years points and DRI reservations are lost to the buyer also. The buyer only gets points for the next use year.  II reservations are not affected.


----------



## johnrsrq (Sep 23, 2014)

Bill4728 said:


> Resale DRI points from the monarch grand collection do have access to II. I confirmed this with DRI a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> *Also DRI confirmed that upon sale all current points in DRI are lost. The seller can not keep them (or DRI reservations made with them). This years points and DRI reservations are lost to the buyer also. The buyer only gets points for the next use year.  II reservations are not affected.*




On ebay I won for basically $0. resale US collection points for 2014. The points were transferred to me and I used some of them this year. I also banked some of them for next year and have confirmed reservations for next year using the 2014 points.  DRI set what they refer these points as "regional" account. It pops up when I login to DRI website and prompts me which account I want to use, the Silver Club acct or Regional.


----------



## Didy (Nov 6, 2014)

*Question on resale points*

Hi all. I was just offered the opportunity to transfer my Liki Tiki unit for points. I have to buy $15000 of points to do that (4500) points. This will make me a silver member. If I purchase resale points will they be added to get to a higher loyalty level?


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 6, 2014)

Resale points do not qualify.  Sometimes if you already own resale points and then upgrade you can have it written into the contract that the resale points will qualify but then you are taking a risk that it won't be an option 

You can always ask the person that you are dealing with now if you can buy resale points wait for them to close and transfer and then requalify everything including your other unit.  Make sure you get everything in writing in the contract before purchasing anything else. 

Everything aside paying $15,000 for DRI points that will be worth $0 when you need to sell doesn't sound like a good idea.  Are you sure you will get $15000 worth of value?


----------



## Didy (Nov 6, 2014)

*Thanks*



tschwa2 said:


> Resale points do not qualify.  Sometimes if you already own resale points and then upgrade you can have it written into the contract that the resale points will qualify but then you are taking a risk that it won't be an option
> 
> You can always ask the person that you are dealing with now if you can buy resale points wait for them to close and transfer and then requalify everything including your other unit.  Make sure you get everything in writing in the contract before purchasing anything else.
> 
> Everything aside paying $15,000 for DRI points that will be worth $0 when you need to sell doesn't sound like a good idea.  Are you sure you will get $15000 worth of value?



That's what I was suspecting. Thanks for helping me. I think unless you get the benefits of platnuim level, you are just paying higher maintenance for about the same value.   I've been trying to validate my suspicion about this.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 6, 2014)

All the info on buying resale points in the US collection seems to say that you can not trade resale US collection points in II. (( I still find this unbelievable but several Tuggers have said they have confirmed this with DRI ))

So, If you want to use resale DRI points in II, The only way I currently know to do that is to buy resale points in Monarch Grand Vacations(MGV). You can use them at any of the 12 MGV resorts and also use them to trade in II with DRI.  We just used 3000 DRI points (or 50 MGV pts) to make a reservation to stay at the Marriott in Kauai (Waiohai) in a 2 bd unit for this December. That equals about 3-4 days at a MGV resort.

Please note there are several ads in the TUG marketplace and bargain deals board giving away MGV points for free.


----------



## johnrsrq (Nov 7, 2014)

Bill4728 said:


> All the info on buying resale points in the US collection seems to say that you can not trade resale US collection points in II. (( I still find this unbelievable but several Tuggers have said they have confirmed this with DRI ))
> 
> So, If you want to use resale DRI points in II, The only way I currently know to do that is to buy resale points in Monarch Grand Vacations(MGV). You can use them at any of the 12 MGV resorts and also use them to trade in II with DRI.  We just used 3000 DRI points (or 50 MGV pts) to make a reservation to stay at the Marriott in Kauai (Waiohai) in a 2 bd unit for this December. That equals about 3-4 days at a MGV resort.
> 
> Please note there are several ads in the TUG marketplace and bargain deals board giving away MGV points for free.



If I were buying/acquiring for free MGV points from anyone, I would proceed with caution as well. The new owner of these points might be treated differently than a MGV original owner, that is one who TS was management was taken over by Diamond.

I say this because, I had deeded weeks of a resort  of which Diamond took over management responsibilities. My weeks and others who owned were allowed different treatment (entry of points) then people who purchased a deeded week at the resort on a resale basis.


----------

